

Open Letter to Coursera Founder Daphne Koller - mjn
http://cucfa.org/news/2013_may10.php

======
jessaustin
His suggestion that he and Koller co-teach the course is a cop-out. She should
call his bluff, but then design a course of instruction that isn't cherry-
picked to support the conclusion that state college professors ought to have
complete job security.

